# Topics > Arts > Music >  Endel, personalized adaptive environments, designed to help you focus, relax, and sleep better, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

endel.io

vimeo.com/endeltech

facebook.com/endelsound

linkedin.com/company/endelsound

instagram.com/endelsound

Endel on Amazon

Founder and CEO - Oleg Stavitsky

----------


## Airicist

Endel Techstars Music demo Day keynote
May 22, 2018




> Endel is a Techstars Music'18 company. Endel generates personalized adaptive environments, designed to make you focus faster, stay in the zone for longer periods of time and relax better. This keynote was recorded at the Techstars Music'18 Demo Day.

----------


## Airicist

Endel Alexa skill demo
March 19, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Warner Music Group Signs an Algorithm to a Record Deal"
A bundle of code, engineered by audio startup Endel, is under contract with Warner Music Group to release 20 albums this year

by Amu X. Wang
March 23, 2019

----------

